# Search: Can't Access Search Box



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

LIkely something simple... for some time, I double-click search and no box appears. A small flicker occurs but nothing more. Today, I've cleared all cookies, files, forms, logged off and logged on without change. Thanks!


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Your problem might be the double-clicking.

Browser links/menus are not meant to be double clicked, that's something you do on your desktop.

Single-click the search box and it might work for you.


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks! Yes I was double clicking. But 1 click didn't do it either. I saw, however, that I was not using the "search this thread" box which does work. So I'll use that.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Left-clicking doesn't work for me either, but I can get into it by right-clicking and selecting "Open".


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

do you guys mind posting your browser/OS info?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

dkaz said:


> do you guys mind posting your browser/OS info?


I usually post with IE6 on XP.


----------

